# M audio AV30



## Darkgundam111 (Oct 29, 2011)

What kind of subwoofer would work with the AV30? Looking for something in the budget range as well. I have been reading online about cross overs and like power sub and LFE on sound card and Frankly those are a bit over my head haha. Just looking for a simple way of hooking the AV30 and a sub to my computer


----------



## mrsemi (Oct 29, 2011)

I owned a set of these, they're ok computer speakers but mine burned out after only a few months.  They're not made to handle a sub, you'd have to rig that some other way.  I'm no audiophile but these had pretty good range while they were working.  I'd consider something else if you want a sub, plenty of good sounding out there units that come with it.


----------



## Darkgundam111 (Oct 29, 2011)

New question in OP


----------



## Darkgundam111 (Nov 1, 2011)

Bump


----------



## m4gicfour (Nov 1, 2011)

You could use basically any *self-powered* sub (Which is just a subwoofer which contains an amplifer in the enclosure, or you can use an unamplified sub & seperate amplifier) that has inputs matching what your speaker system affords.

Ok, I found a picture of the AV30's connections. Here's what you do: get a self-powered subwoofer (or a subwoofer and a separate amplifier) and connect like this:





Use a Y-Cable(s) to split the signal. Make sure you keep L&R seperate, even though the SUB is a mono device, it'll sound better if you hook both up (since it will apply bass for both L&R channels) and make sure not to combine them, or your speakers will play in mono.

Any powered sub will work, so long as it has line level inputs ("line in") such as these Polk subwoofers.

Original post, in case it's helpful:


Spoiler: OP



I'm unfamiliar with the AV30, but here's generic instructions for what you do: If the signal going to the speaker is amplified (The speaker itself doesn't contain an amplifier, but uses a seperate amplifier) connect the sub's High-level inputs to the wires that drive your speakers. (essentially connect the sub's highlevel to the speakers. The inbuilt amplifier in the sub will sample the audio going to the speakers then apply a low-pass filter, and amplify the signal into the subwoofer itself)

If your speakers are self-powered (there is an amplifier in each speaker), or the speakers are hardwired together, use a Y-Cable to connect both the AV30 system and the powered sub or sub amp's low-level (line level) inputs to the UNAMPLIFIED audio source. 

Any of these subs from Polk would do the trick. The PSW10 is around the $100 mark last I checked, but like I said as long as the sub has the right inputs and you connect it properly you can use pretty much any sub system.





On this powered subwoofer, the high-level inputs are marked as "Speaker level" and the low-level inputs are marked as "Line in"


here's a good thread. I was looking for a site I had found some time back that had great diagrams and easy to understand explanations, but I can't find it :/


----------



## Darkgundam111 (Nov 1, 2011)

Wow m4gicfour that's amazing info! Thank you so much, now I know how to go about this.


----------



## m4gicfour (Nov 2, 2011)

Always glad to be of help. 

PS - I forgot to mention, when hooking it up like this, make sure to set the sub's low-pass filter so that it's not trying to play all the high frequencies or else it'll sound like crap. 80Hz is a good starting point, and you adjust it from there until the bass fills in all the sounds lower than about where your speakers cut out. Basically, just adjust it till it sounds right.


----------

